# Buchzitate raten



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

So...es ist kurz vor Elf, mir ist tierisch langweilig, also dachte ich, mal was machen, was noch nie da wa....Buchzitate raten...Regeln sind einfach....ich stelle ein zitat rein, wer zuerst errät, aus welchem Buch das ist, darf als nächstes ran....

Aaaalso...*räusper*

"Wir-sind-die-Größten! Die Kleinen Riesen! Weder König noch Königin! Kein Herr und Kein Gebieter! _Wir lassen uns nicht noch einmal täuschen!_"


Dürfte ziemlich leicht sein^^

Oder auch nicht...Tipp Nr1: Das Buch ist von Pratchett

PS: Nach 30 mins gibts nen Tipp, nach einem Tag wird aufgelöst und freigestellt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Bei einer Community, die eher am PC hängt, als Bücher zu lesen, wird dieses Spiel keinen allzu großen Anklang finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Mir Egal! Das wird gespielt weil ich das sage^^ Ne...wollts nur mal probieren, war mir irgendwo klar...der was lest ihr gerade versinkt ja auch alle paar tage wieder ganz hinten^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

also ich lese viel aber das kenn ich nicht


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

hmm...nochn Tipp.....in dem Buch gehts um Tiffany Weh......


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

ich musste erstmal nachgucken wer pratchett ist *g*

keine Ahnung, aber die Idee gefällt mir!


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

*schnief* Ich glaub, ich hätte doch das Zitat:
 "ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul ahsg nazg thrkatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul" nehmen sollen....


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Ich kenn das Buch, hätt ich auch ohne Tips gekannt, aber den Titel weiß ich nicht mehr... irgendwas von Pratchetts Wee-Free-Men, ich weiß ncoh nicht mal wie die auf deutsch heißen ^^

Anmerkung zum Thema: eventuell könnte man es auf Buch- und Filmzitate ausweiten, dann würden sich mehr Interessierte finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Könnte man...und das Buch heißt Wee-Free-Man...auf Englisch...auf Deutsch freie kleine Männer^^ Du bist^^


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

hehe, okay ich wusste nur ncoh dass die vorkommen, aber nciht dass das Buch auch so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil mir grad auch nur Pratchett-Zitate im Kopf rumspuken würd ich nun mal ein Filmzitat anführen. Kann man ja daorschreiben, das macht die Sache einfacher.




> "Wenn es irgendetwas wichtigeres als mein Ego gibt, verlange ich dass man es auf der Stelle verhaftet und erschießt!"


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

*chrchr* Keine Ahnung warum...wenn das ein buchzitat wäre hätte ich sofort auf "Der Vampir Lestat" bzw. "Fürst der Finsternis" getippt...aber aus nem Film...hmm...Königin der Verdammten(?)


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

muesste aus der mittelmaesiigen Douglas Adams Verfilmung stammen
und zwar ausgesprochen von Zaphod Beeblebrox 

und damit hiesse der Film dann: A hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

Per anhalter durch die Galaxis

Zaphod Beeblebrox sagte es. glaube zu Trillian (Trisha Mc Millan)

menno Grivok war schneller...


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Joa, Grivok is dran. Ich mag de Film übrigens... mag daran liegen dass ich ihn damals im Kino gesehen hab ohne das Buch zu kennen und selbiges danne rst im Nachhinein gelesen habe ;>


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

gut 
neues Filmzitat

buch faellt mir gerade nicht ein:

"Nonnen! Kein Sinn für Humor"


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Sister Act, müsste Teil 2 sein, wenn mcih net alles täuscht^^


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

aeh nein...
der film hat nix mit nonnen zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Ok...dann boon Dog Saints...bzw. der blutige Pfad Gottes...da könnte es auch passen^^


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Highlander - Teil 1


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2008)

Aus dem Bauch raus würd ich jetzt _Dogma_ tippen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob des da wirklich vorkommt.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

jo dalmus
wollte erst "verzeihen sie mir padre, ich bin nur ein unwuerdiger wurm" nehmen


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> jo dalmus
> wollte erst "verzeihen sie mir padre, ich bin nur ein unwuerdiger wurm" nehmen


Ist halt einer meiner Lieblingsfilme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, weiter geht's mit einem vielleicht schon zu einfachen Filmzitat (für ein gutes Buch-Zitat müßte ich zu lange überlegen *g*):

"Diese Hand drückt keine Knöpfe mehr!"


----------



## Huntara (28. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bei einer Community, die eher am PC hängt, als Bücher zu lesen, wird dieses Spiel keinen allzu großen Anklang finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yeah baby, wie recht Du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Jockurt (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Ok...dann boon Dog Saints...bzw. der blutige Pfad Gottes...da könnte es auch passen^^



Eben kurz klugscheissen..
das heisst Boondock Saints. Wobei das Boondock aus dem filippinischen kommt. 
Ich koennte das zwar noch weiterfuehren, aber ich lass es mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic:
Ja, eindeutig Highlander.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> "Diese Hand drückt keine Knöpfe mehr!"



Starship Troopers


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Starship Troopers


Korrekt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

*chrchr* Dann mach ich mal eines aus nem Film:

Situation: Mehrere Männer sitzen um eine Tisch und streiten, auf selbigem sitzt eine Katze....plötzlich löst sich ein Schuss, Katze verteilt sich gleichmässig an der Wand...einie Sekunden stile, dann ein einziger Satz: "Ist sie tot Mann?"


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

das ist dieser film mit der katze aus dem weltall^^


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Nope^^


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Ich mag keine toten Katzen. Lieber Menschen.


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Ok, maln Tipp...der Filmtitel wurde hier schon genannt


----------



## Vakeros (28. Februar 2008)

öhm Ist sie tot Mann?


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Ok, maln Tipp...der Filmtitel wurde hier schon genannt


Ok, der Tipp war zu groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber so weiß ich wenigstens, daß ich mir die Szene auch auf Youtube anschauen kann (was ich dann nachher zuhause auch machen werde)...

Das endgültige Auflösen überlasse ich aber jemandem, der den Film wenigstens gesehen hat.^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> *chrchr* Dann mach ich mal eines aus nem Film:
> 
> Situation: Mehrere Männer sitzen um eine Tisch und streiten, auf selbigem sitzt eine Katze....plötzlich löst sich ein Schuss, Katze verteilt sich gleichmässig an der Wand...einie Sekunden stile, dann ein einziger Satz: "Ist sie tot Mann?"


Boondock Saints?


----------



## Vreen (29. Februar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Eben kurz klugscheissen..
> das heisst Boondock Saints. Wobei das Boondock aus dem filippinischen kommt.
> Ich koennte das zwar noch weiterfuehren, aber ich lass es mal
> 
> ...




häh?

der blutige pfad gottes ist der deutsche titel,
daran ist nichts falsch,
the boondock saints ist der orginaltitel, sonst nix.

aber was das mit dem philippinen zu tun hat musste jetzt echt mal erklären?


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> häh?
> 
> der blutige pfad gottes ist der deutsche titel,
> daran ist nichts falsch,
> the boondock saints ist der orginaltitel, sonst nix.


Richtig... Hättest Du den gesamten Thread gelesen, dann hättest Du den Sinn des Posts wohl verstanden.
Seine Bemerkung bezog sich auf folgenden Post (mit Hervorhebung meinerseits)



Ankatu schrieb:


> Ok...dann *boon Dog Saints*...bzw. der blutige Pfad Gottes...da könnte es auch passen^^


----------



## Thrawns (29. Februar 2008)

Das mit der Katze ist Boondock Saints. Aber wurde ja schon gesagt. Bla.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (29. Februar 2008)

Komische Bücher kennt ihr ^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

ich kenne eig garkeins aus dem thread bis auf starship troopers!^^


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> ich kenne eig garkeins aus dem thread bis auf starship troopers!^^



du kennst buecher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Er kennt den Film.

btw me2, bücher stinken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Ankatu, bestätige mal, damit Jácks reinhaun kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

wenn du nicht liest und buecher dich nicht interessieren
geh wo anders spammen 
*besen nimmt und die banane aus dem thread fegt*


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Sorry...hatte nen Systemchrash...mach weiter Jacks^^...durfte gestern abend und heute erstma mein System neu machen -.-


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Sorry...hatte nen Systemchrash...mach weiter Jacks^^...durfte gestern abend und heute erstma mein System neu machen -.-




hast mein mitleid
ich hab dafuer mittlerweile nen 2ten rechner ...


----------



## Ankatu (29. Februar 2008)

Danke...und sobald mein schatz es mal schafft, den Rechner bei ihren Eltern abzubauen, haben wir hier auch zwei.....aber dazu ist sie vieeeel zu faul^^


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

wie redest du denn ueber deinen schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

ich darf weitermachen?Okay..."Und ich mag nicht einmal die Hälfte von euch so gut wie ihr`s verdient habt"


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich darf weitermachen?Okay..."Und ich mag nicht einmal die Hälfte von euch so gut wie ihr`s verdient habt"


herr der ringe


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

shit war zu leicht...ist natürlich richtig^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

juhu was gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann hier mal meins:



> [...]aber an k.'s gurgel legten sich die hände des einen herrn, während der andere das messer ihm ins herz stieß und zweimal dort drehte. [...]


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Der Prozess
von Frank Kaffka


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Der Prozess
> von Frank Kaffka


stimmt (auch wenn ich franz kafka und "der proceß" geschrieben hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
nett dass du das buch kennst


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

joa hab ich gelesen als ich nichts besseres gefunden habe.Wir ham im Wohnzimmer an den wänden schränke,die bis zur decke gehen und die sind alle voll mit büchern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mom ich such mal ein zitat

nehmen wir mal das


> Wenn es von ihm kommt, ist das ein Kompliment. Du bist erst der Dritte, der in den Laden kommt und mit ihm reden kann. Der Erste war eine Frau, vor vielen Jahren; der Zweite war ein blinder Bettler, und jetzt du.


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

Eragon Teil 1???? bin mir jetzt net sicher


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

jo ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

> Georg war der letzte starke Vertreter der Fenris-Sippe, und nach seinem Tod ist ihre Kraft endgültig gebrochen. Sie war sowieso ein Anachronismus, genauso wie wir selbst.



Bin mal gespannt ob des einer rausfindet^^

Viel Spaß beim Raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

Noch nie gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Selbst die allwissende Müllhalde hat keinen Plan...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Nicht das sich einer angesprochen fühlt: Wiki-Link


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hähä da hab i wohl wat richtich schwieriges rausgesucht und nur mal als tip Google wird es net finden .. habs schon getestet^^
es ist aus einem meiner eigenen Büchersammlung^^

Bevor i pennen gehe werd ich euch en tip geben mehr aber net^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (1. März 2008)

Mattium - Der Sohn des Chatten...das könnte es sein...bin mir aber net sicher....nur eimal kurz überflogen...aber bei fenris-sippe klingelt was


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2008)

Nein Leider Falsch^^

Okay Tip: Der Autor kommt aus Neuss und ist bekannt für Fantasy, Märchen, Sci-Fi & Horror Romane er hat auch schon einige mit seiner Frau geschrieben^^

Also wenn bis heute abend net gelöst is werde ich es auflösen^^


----------



## Gamerhenne (1. März 2008)

also wenns ein Neusser Autor ist der mit seiner Frau schreibt, isses auf jeden Fall von Hohlbein.
Ich hab einige Bücher da, aber das Zitat is mir unbekannt *grübel*
Vielleicht hat jemand anders mehrere Bücher ;oD


----------



## Dracun (1. März 2008)

Das ist schon mal richtig jetzt fehlt nur noch der Titel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (1. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das ist schon mal richtig jetzt fehlt nur noch der Titel^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendein Teil der Chronik der Verdammten?


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

* Nein ganz Falsch ^^*

2.Tip:

Der Titel besteht aus einem Wort

So mehr Tips wird es nicht mehr geben^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Genesis?


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

* Ääätsch Falsch*


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

dann kenn ich keins mehr^^


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

Tjaa vllt könnte man sich ja die Liste von den Büchern von Hohlbein durchlesen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

okay noch ein ganz kleiner Tip^^


Es ist keine Saga sprich kein Mehrteiler^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Wolfsherz?!


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

Ganz ganz ganz Kalt ......... also wenn i jetzt was einfrieren muss hätt i jetzt die richtige Temperatur^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter versuchen ^^


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

jetzt kenn ich von hohlbein wirklich nichts mehr^^


----------



## schoeni (2. März 2008)

Midgard vielleicht?
fenris hat zumindest irgendwas mit mythologie zu tun
hab das buch auch irgendwann mal gelesen, irgendwann...


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

*nein auch net* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

Kommt keiner drauf .mann mann ist schon kagge wenn Google net helfen kann???^^

Naja wenn bis heute 24 uhr nix antwort kommt dann löse ich auf und setze ein neues rein^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

ich benutze kein google bei so nem spiel,da geht der witz doch verloren...


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

i sach ja auch net dat du google benutzt (is ja auch lächerlich bei so nem game  nimmt ja die spannung)^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. März 2008)

so nachdem ich jedes buch durchgegangen bin, (sehr großer Hohlbein Fan), bin ich bei Krieg der Engel hängen geblieben und lese denn jetzt mal wieder ich habe erlich keine ahnung, bin ejtz selebr von mir enttäuscht.

Annubis oder sowa hääte cih sofort erkannt oder Wyrm ..oder sonstwas


achja habe eben schon was gepostet aber i-ne spinnt habe ich ca 30 titel aufgführt oder so...nrgs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. März 2008)

mhm...nä  nacht des drachen  wars auxch net oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

NEIN ist auch falsch wie gesasgt der Titel ist nru ein Wort deswegen kannst du auch davon ausgehen das deine titel die du grad genannt hast falsch sind^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2008)

So das ist ja einfach zu traurig ( spaß) keiner der Hohlbein fans kennen das Zitat welches am ende des besagten Buches kommt??

Naja hier ist die Lösung


FEUER VON WOLFGANG HOHLBEIN 
Und hier ne kleine Inhaltsangabe:
Kurzbeschreibung
Feuer wütet in Köln! Und ausgerechnet der Autodieb Will Lokkens, der sich sonst nicht in die Probleme anderer einmischt, wird unfreiwillig in das Rätsel um die Brände verwickelt. In düsteren Visionen erlebt er Szenen aus längst vergangenen Zeiten, in denen immer das gleiche unbezwingbare Feuer brennt. Bald wird ihm klar, dass weit mehr auf dem Spiel steht als nur die Stadt: Die gesamte Menschheit ist in Gefahr!

Naja und nun ein neues Zitat da ja keiner mein Zitat lösen konnte 



> Es geht nicht an , daß der reibungslose Ablauf des Straßenverkehrs durch herumlungernde Kinder gefährdet wird. Die Zunahme von Unfällen, die durch Kinder auf den Straßen  verursacht werden, kostet immer mehr Geld, das man anderweitig vernünftiger ausgeben könnte.



So mal schaun ob ihr des hier lösen könnt^^


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Das kann eh niemand lösen, dadurch verschimmelt der Fred nur...


----------



## Grivok (3. März 2008)

das problem ist: jeder kann in ein buch gucken, eben einen satz abschreiben und niemand erraet es, wenn das buch nicht mal auf den bestseller listen war
hab auch noch 50-100 buecher im regal die kaum einer von euch kennt


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2008)

Tja komisch und ich dachte MOMO von Michael Ende würde man kennen aber wenn ihr meint bitte sucht Zitate die man bei Google findet.........also in der Hisnicht .....viel Spaß bei einfachen Zitaten


----------



## Grivok (3. März 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Tja komisch und ich dachte MOMO von Michael Ende würde man kennen aber wenn ihr meint bitte sucht Zitate die man bei Google findet.........also in der Hisnicht .....viel Spaß bei einfachen Zitaten




das problem ist einfach, dass das zitat zumindest praegnant sein sollte
ansonsten sucht man sich in seinem buecherschrank zu tode
oder nutzt halt google
und das ist oede


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2008)

i sag ja macht wat ihr wollt  hey i hätte da noch en zitat is auch ganz einfach 




> Und Gott sah das es gut war




Da sist doch sicherlich nach eurem Geschmack ... oder??


bye bye


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Das war doch dieses eine Fantasy-Buch da.... wie hieß es noch gleich... Bibel?!


----------



## claet (3. März 2008)

ich glaub da is wer beleidigt O_o


----------



## Ankatu (5. März 2008)

Morgääähn...Sorry für lange Abwesenheit...und iwo auf Seite eins steht auch, dass man auch Filmzitate bringen kann^^ Und da der Thread seit 2 Tagen tot scheint, hier mal eines, das wohl jeder kennt^^




> Du kannst nur meckern, meckern, meckern


----------



## Qonix (5. März 2008)

Das sagt wohl jeder Mann zu jeder Frau mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankatu (5. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, hab mit Mänern keine Erfahrung...aber das betreffende sagt ein Mann zu einem Mann......nach dem eine Tankstelle niedergebrannt wurde, um einen Strassenplan von Mexiko zu bekommen...na? naaa? JEtzt ists schon fast zu einfach^^


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (5. März 2008)

From Dusk to Dawn


Dann bin ich wohl drann:

Filmzitat:



> "If the milk turns out to be sour I aint’ the kind of pussy to drink it!"


----------



## Jácks (5. März 2008)

kannst du nicht lesen 'Aber bitte nur deutsche Zitate' steht ganz fett am thread...


----------



## Dogar (5. März 2008)

nue aus interesse Film oder Buchzitate ?


----------



## Incontemtio (5. März 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> nue aus interesse Film oder Buchzitate ?


Könntest du nicht einfach die Überschrift lesen. Dort steht "Buchzitate" ´, was denkst du wird also gesucht Buch- oder Filmzitate?


----------



## Jácks (5. März 2008)

> Anmerkung zum Thema: eventuell könnte man es auf Buch- und Filmzitate ausweiten, dann würden sich mehr Interessierte finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hättest du dir den thread durchgelesen,wüsstest du das man auch mfilm zitate nehmen darf


----------



## Ankatu (5. März 2008)

Aggronuckel schrieb:


> From Dusk to Dawn
> Dann bin ich wohl drann:
> 
> Filmzitat:




Eigetnlich ja from dusk till dawn, aber egal...und ja, nur deutsche....Buch und Film...danke


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Na dann: Entschuldigung @ Jácks und Ankatu, heisst natürlich till nicht to.

@ Jácks habs überlesen, passiert, schätze ich mal.

Auf deutsch wärs zu einfach.


Also ein neues, auf deutsch und ein Filmzitat:




> "Was soll das heißen, Lebensinhalt? Lebensinhalt ist doch ein total schwachsinniger Begriff. Was ist der Inhalt eines Lebens? Ist das Leben ein Glas oder eine Flasche oder ein Eimer, irgendein Behälter, in den man etwas hineinfüllt, etwas hineinfüllen muss sogar, denn irgendwie scheint sich ja die ganze Welt einig zu sein, dass man soetwas wie einen Lebensinhalt unbedingt braucht. Ist das Leben so? Nur ein Behältnis? Ein Faß vielleicht? Oder eine Kotztüte?"


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Weiss nicht genau aber klingt irgendwie nach Fightclub, leider hab ich den nie in Deutsch gesehen sonst könnte ich mich erinnern.


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Stimmt, den Dialog könnte man sich gut bei Fightclub vorstellen, ist er aber leider nicht.

Tipp: Das Zitat stammt aus einem deutschen Film.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

ja und gäbe auch noch einige filme die in frage kommen würden.
Musste die Filme durchgehen und somit etwas bescheissen ... aber musste es einfach wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es stammt aus Herr Lehmann.


----------



## Dogar (6. März 2008)

Herr Lehmann ?

Edith sagt:

Ach mist Unbesiegbär war schneller


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Herr Lehmann stimmt.

Damit ist Unbesiegbär der nächste.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Ich kenne kaum etwas deutsches, vorallem keine Zitate. Deswegen bring ich ein englisches.

"There is no love in your violence!“


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Englisch ist hier nicht gerne gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber es ist aus dem Splatter:

Ichi The Killer


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Aggronuckel schrieb:


> Englisch ist hier nicht gerne gesehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja juckt mich nicht und falls doch, dann kratz ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oha so schnell ging das Oo. Wusstest du das ohne Hilfe ? (dann bin ich beeindruckt)


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Naja... hab geschummelt..... hatte irc hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Darfst nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Hrhr okay dann mach ich mal was einfaches:

"Follow the white rabbit"


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Matrix 1

*Edit sagt der zweite Gedanke wirds wohl eher sein*: Alice im Wunderland? Oder wars doch Matrix.... Follow the  rabbit wars ganz sicher aber wars in Matrix nen weißes.... *grübel*.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Jo Matrix 1 ist natürlich korrekt =) du bist dran gogogo!


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Okay was schweres:




> "Die Sonne ist für alle da, der Strand nur für die die es verdient haben."


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Keine Ahnung, Knockin on heaven's door?


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Okay wahrscheinlich echt zu schwer.

City of God.

Next:



> Du hattest in deinem verschissenen Leben Zeit genug zu überlegen...was willst du jetzt noch mit den paar Minuten anfangen?



Absoluter Klassiker! Horror / Thriller Genre.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Boah der Spruch könnte von ca. 728 Filmen kommen, die ich gesehen habe...


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Mh... Shining wärs gewesen.

Letzter dann bist Du wieder drann:



> Der König will buschige Brauen..... und schwabbelige Oberarme.... wie eine fette Brittney Spears!


----------



## Ankatu (6. März 2008)

Meine Frau, ihre PSartaner und ich?


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Nö. Ist aber auch ne Persiflage. In dem Film wird vorallem "Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik", "Narnja", "X-Men" und "Der DaVinci-Code" verarscht.


----------



## Ankatu (6. März 2008)

Supermovie?


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Fast. Fantastic Movie. Mach Du mal weiter, mir gehen die Ideen aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (6. März 2008)

ich hätt nen Buch zitat wenn ich dürfte ^^


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Lass hören, hat Ankatu sicher nichts dagegen, Sie kann ihr Zitat ja immernoch posten.


----------



## Dogar (6. März 2008)

Hier das Zitat : 

Wir stehen vor einer weiteren Seldon Krise


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (6. März 2008)

Oo....kp... Tante Google erzählt was von ner Foundation Triologie? Aber wenns das ist... ka welcher Teil.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (6. März 2008)

diese Trilogie ist richtig.

es gibt diese in einem Buch zusammengefasst.


----------



## Ankatu (6. März 2008)

So, ich schieb mal kurz meins daziwschen...mein i-net is heute voll fürn Arsch...naja, Film:



> Sie zitieren aus mein Kampf wie andere aus dem zauberer von Oz!


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (7. März 2008)

Das könnte von meinem alten Geschichtslehrer stammen....


aber die Box steht bei mir im Regal. Der Pate...............III (?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gespräch mit dem Governeur wegen der Casinolizenz meine ich......

<--- Student, zuviel Freizeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

der zahn...der zahn denk an den zahn
von wo stammt das wohl?


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (26. Juli 2008)

Klingt doch irgendwie nach Dune. 

*Threadleiche fledder*


----------



## Tan (26. Juli 2008)

Schäm dich, sowas macht man doch net. Lasst die armen Threads doch mal in Ruhe ruhen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (28. Juli 2008)

luuuucy... ich bin wieder zuhause!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. August 2008)

um leben zu bringen:
"Ich verhafte sie wegen mord,versuchten mord,anstiftung zu mord,und...vieleicht noch wegen umweltverschmutzung"


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Sag doch erstmal, ob meine Antwort richtig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. August 2008)

ja sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu leicht^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. August 2008)

Also darf ich jetzt? 



> Er konnte unmöglich dem Tod begegnet sein. Er konnte unmöglich mit einem Skelett gespeist haben, in dessen fast leeren Augenhöhlen zwei winzige blaue Sterne funkelten. Ein gespenstischer Traum, weiter nichts. Es war völlig absurd, im Soziussitz auf einem großen weißen Pferd zu reiten, das zum Himmel emportrabte und dann... ...wohin galoppierte?
> Die Antwort kam mit der Unausweichlichkeit eines Steuerbescheids.
> Hierher.


----------

